# Why clip the paws so short?



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

So far I've asked my groomer not to clip Theo's feet, just lightly scissor them. But most here seem to have feet clipped short. What are the practical reasons for this? Does it make paws easier to clean? This would be a blessing here in mud land. Are there other good reasons?
Are there any cons to shaving paws?
Thanks


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

I find they're just much easier to clean if Delphi has been romping around the garden and has soil, mud, bits of grass, stuck to her feet. I also think it's an aesthetic thing. It looks really cute and dainty, to have these little feet sticking out. (Especially on the toy poodle when the feet are so teeny tiny!) I haven't found any disadvantages to shaving the paws, except that Delphi hates it, so it's a little time consuming


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Shaved paws are so much easier to clean! In the winter, the snow doesn't build up as much in the hair, and in the spring, you can get the mud and fertilizer out (the latter is all over the sidewalks here now). Mine run around the yard after I mow too and if they have any hair on their paws, it's green within minutes. 

I just love the look of a tidy paw at the end of a bracelet or fluffy leg.  I don't trim mine super short and I don't get every last hair out from between the toes, but they're shaved. 

If a poodle has sensitive skin, you can rub a bit of "Skin Works" on the paws to alleviate irritation, etc. I've shaved white, apricot, silver, black and sable poodle paws (my own) and never had any problems with irritation though. (Faces are another story with the light colored poods!)


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

So much easier to clean! And I find that paws (and faces) left hairy get so smelly. Clean feet all the way for me. I think that "teddy bear" paws are cute but would NEVER have them on my own dogs because of the mess. I also live in the heart of Georgia Clay Country. I have a black/white parti with mostly white legs and feet and a solid white girl and they stain so very easily. It's much easier to just shave them and not have to worry about all that. 

Plus, I just love poodle feet. I want to be able to see them 

Silver feet and spotted feet!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Sookster, in the thumbnail the parti's feed look metallic and shiny!

It's cleaner, and I LOVE the look of poodle feet, they're so unique!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Sookster, in the thumbnail the parti's feed look metallic and shiny!


I think it was the flash reflecting off the grime on her feet haha. She needed a bath, as is evident by the icky yellowish color of her leg hair. But, on the topic of cleanliness, you can see how much cleaner the feet look than the bottom of her leg hair.


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

My three also have their feet shaved since they are farm dogs. It is easier to keep the mud, sand & whatever out. I like the look & it is so much more practical than hairy feet especially when there are grass seeds & the like around


----------



## mdwcarolina (Dec 9, 2011)

I agree about the cleanliness advantage. And I join those who confess to a love of dog feet, and POODLE feet are the best. I have no idea why they are so pleasing, compact, and well-made to look at. They just look RIGHT. I have always been a dog- and cat-owner who does not have problems with clipping toenails. I've even had parrots that I had no trouble toenail-clipping. This is because I love their little feet, so every animal I own has had to withstand my touching their feet from a young age. I am not weird or anything, it's just that I love their little "hands". What can I say....


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

my groomer recommends Domeboro by Bayer. Apply as a wash or paste.

Rango had sensitive paws after his first shaving after 6 months of teddy bear paws, so I applied as a wash at night & used his leg gaiters to cover them overnight. Next day, no licking & no irritation

Relieves:
Poison ivy
Poison oak
Poison sumac
Insect bites
Athlete's foot
Rashes caused by soaps, detergents, cosmetics, or jewelry


----------



## DivinityPoodles (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for asking this... the only answer I've ever gotten was it's cleaner.

I much prefer the Oscar the grouch paws on my dogs. When I shaved Cale last time I shaved his feet too & got rid of all mats & cleaned him up. My whole family was upset with the look. I almost stopped after half of the first foot but hey, the hair grows and he was truly cleaned up.

I do find that I only wipe his feet but for the extra few seconds it takes to dry him off with fluffy feet, I will keep the fluff :dance2:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Do watch out for burrs and grass seeds between the toes - they can get under the skin in no time and cause major problems. I am not terribly fussy about keeping Poppy's feet close shaved, but I do make more of an effort during the grass seed season - it is so much easier to find the damn things before they can do any damage.


----------



## DivinityPoodles (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh I usually do the bottom & between the toes. We have hardwood and tile thru a lot of the house and the dogs sliiiide a lot if I don't.


----------

